# VAT on UK private prescriptions



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi 
My Uk GP has offered to write private prescriptions for my IVF meds following successful treatment abroad. On going to pick up my last prescription I was charged the cost price of the drugs + 20% VAT + a 30% Mark up + a dispensing fee.
By that time all the medication had been ordered and dispensed - and I had a  moment - but duly got my credit card out for yet another bashing.

I have been googling on the VAT issue - but can't find anything definative - can you tell me what the rules are please? If I have been overcharged I would at least like to know.

Obviously I won't be going back to my GP for my meds, and tbh feel a bit exploited when even including P&P I can get them much cheaper with a script from my IVF doctor  from Uk online pharmacies.

Can anyone shed any light on this for me?
Thanks
Hun xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

VAT isn't usually charged by pharmacies on private prescriptions. Most pharmacies will charge drugs at cost + mark up (varies greatly) +/- dispensing fee. They will usually have a minimum charge for private scripts. Costs will vary depending on company policy/charges/promotions available at the time. Hence why it pays to shop around when you are paying privately for drugs   Not sure if it's different for dispensing Dr's? I tried to get to grips with the HMRC website Q&A on VAT relating to healthcare services but had to give up   Didn't quite understand it as on one hand it seemed to say all meds are zero rated and on the other mentioned VAT on private scripts when meds are for self administration.

Personally I would query the VAT charge.

Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As I understand it from many years in hospital, VAT is charged to hospitals on all meds purchased by the hospital, and we would pass that on to the client on a private script presented to an NHS hospital pharmacy. 

On FP10 script (NHS prescription - GP or hospital doctor, green form) there is no VAT charged to the PCT or hospital when fulfilled by a community pharmacy.

Homecare companies are exempt from VAT on NHS and private prescriptions due to some loop hole (I am sure the government will close that one soon!), but I think in the community VAT might be charged to the client on private scripts.


----------

